# Question about joining as a Medical Officer



## WT (15 Feb 2006)

Hello,
I'm currently in my second year (out of three) towards a bachelor's degree at McGill University.  
I recently submitted an application to be an infantry officer in the reserves.  However, I was unaware of the vision requirements for the combat arms at that time and unfortunately, I would be classified as a V4.  I've got a few choices ahead of me right now...
1- Call up the CFRC and tell them to trash my application, get laser eye surgery, receive the ok from the operating opthalmologist after 1-3 months and reapply as an infantry officer afterwards.  Doing this, I risk not having my application done in time to be employed this summer depending on the delay the laser eye surgery creates.  (I've called the medical department at my local CFRC and they've told me as soon as the opthalmologist clears me, I'm good to go).
2- Call up the CFRC and ask them to redirect my application towards a med-tech NCM.  I however, have no training that would be directly relevant to this MOC (except doing a degree in microbiology and being a volunteer with saint john ambulance...but nothing concrete)

The predicament I'm in is that I plan on applying to medical school following the completion of my degree at McGill and assuming I'm accepted somewhere apply to the Medical Officer Training Program in my second year.  Which one of the two aforementioned options would be most beneficial in my situation?  On one hand, re-applying as an Infantry Officer would essentially prepare me to be a Medical Officer from a responsibility/leadership perspective and introduce me to the basics of being an officer.  On the other hand, being a med-tech would be more in-line with the medical field and might be more applicable later in life.


----------



## kincanucks (15 Feb 2006)

_re-applying as an Infantry Officer would essentially prepare me to be a Medical Officer from a responsibility/leadership perspective_

Now that is funny.  Actually successfully completing medical school will better prepare you to be a Medical Officer.  Take the Med Tech route as you can learn what leadership skills(very little) needed to be a Med O on IAP/BOTP.  Good luck.


----------



## CF Doc (25 Apr 2006)

Hope this posting isn't too late.

From my perspective it sounds like you need to decide what you want to do career-wise and how far you want to go.  

If you want to be an Infantry Officer (in the true sense of the word... leading men into battle and stuff) that is one thing (and a noble one at that).

If you want to work as a medical tech or a doctor that is something quite different (the medical officer part anyway).  

Once you've decided the route which is best for you and your career goals then you can decide on military occupations.  

As for the medical officer business, I recommend, if you choose this career, that you start off by getting into medical school (not an easy thing) and then get in touch with a recruiter.  Unlike other military medical occupations which you learn "on the job", being an MO requires you get your medical degree BEFORE you start working.  You can sign up as an MOTP student in your 2nd year of medical school.  I suggest, once in medical school, you find out if there are any upper classmates who are MOTP and ask them about the program.  There are a few stipulations and requirements in signing up in the MOTP plan that do not necessarily appeal to everyone.

Good luck!


----------



## Matty B. (25 Apr 2006)

You probably need a 4-year degree, and preferrably a BSc, to get into med. school. My friends who are applying had to meet pre-requisites, especially in biology and chemistry. The CF site says that you have to be admitted in a med. school before they start to look at you as a potential med. officer. I don't know where you're at, but every successful applicant here at U of T has a 4-year BSc. with high marks.


----------



## Sgt McPhee (2 Nov 2009)

Ok, so I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this, but I saw recruiting, and I wanted some information. I'm 15 years old, and am in Air Cadets, as they don't have Army Cadets in my town. When I'm older I'd like to become a doctor or a surgeon in the military. I've heard of the subsidized education plans, where the military will pay for 4 years of university and you will be guaranteed a job at the end of those 4 years. I've also heard of the medical officer training plan, where they pay for 3 years of med school. What I was wondering was, will the military pay for both my university and medical school? Could I complete my residency while I was enrolled in the forces, instead of waiting for my residency to finish to join? Also, do they take good care of their doctors? Will I be on the front lines or anything? Because if I am, I'd rather just be a civillian doctor. How much do doctors and surgeons get paid in the military, and is it a very competitive field? Also, does anyone have any information on average grades you need to get in University and medical school to get accepted into the military? One last thing, I know former army cadets have an advantage, like a higher starting officer rank when they join the army, does the same apply for air cadets? Or would i have to join the Air Force to get that advantage? Thank you


----------



## old medic (2 Nov 2009)

Sgt McPhee said:
			
		

> Will I be on the front lines or anything? Because if I am, I'd rather just be a civillian doctor.



Health Services operate at all lines, 1st (front) to 4th, with all elements and all formations. 

http://canadiannewsblog.blogspot.com/2009/10/book-review-fob-doc.html
http://www.amazon.ca/product-reviews/1553654722


----------



## FDO (2 Nov 2009)

Try this. All you need to do is google

http://www.forces.ca/media/pdf/MOTP_en.pdf


----------



## TorontoMD (28 Oct 2011)

Hello,

Im finishing my Residency in Family Medicine in the US, and would like related information regarding requirements on joining the Forces. (I'm a Canadian Citizen). 

Also what are the licensure requirements? After finishing my residency here in the states, I would be licensed in this state only (not in any Canadian province -- Just paperwork to apply to any province) 

I was hoping to learn a little bit more about the scope of practice, life, etc. whether in the Navy/Air Force/Army. 

Thanks!


----------



## 421_434_226 (28 Oct 2011)

You can get some answers by emailing your questions to jobs@forces.ca
Only as a suggestion of course, these forums are also full of good information along with helpful people.

edited for clarity, and not enough coffee yet.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (28 Oct 2011)

TorontoMD said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Im finishing my Residency in Family Medicine in the US, and would like related information regarding requirements on joining the Forces. (I'm a Canadian Citizen).
> 
> ...



You should start your search for information at this webpage.  Amazingly (_sarcasm_), the CFHS deems the recruitment of physicians to be a special situation and thus provides information specifically for physicians and medical students interested in the CF. 

Physician Recruitment  
Career Opportunities for Physicians in the Canadian Forces
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/rec/phys-med/default-eng.asp


----------

